# So... what are you wearing right now???



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I have gone an incredible distance manning-up, and by that I mean the wife initiates sex a lot, and the rate has increased from 1-2 month to 4-5 per week. So, a big thanks to all you wonderful TAM men who have helped me become a better man. Id thank a few of you buy name, but considering the thread title I dont want you to get the wrong idea... 


my poor attempt at humour, moving on:

One piece is missing from the puzzle, and that would by my wardrobe. I dress like a slob. My wife put it nicer, but Im not one for sugar coating things.

For some reason I get very self-concious when clothe shopping, even typing this post I have no idea what to say.... Whn it comes to clothes I become a scared 5-year-old boy. It might be the fear of trying something new, looking different or a combination of the two. I have struggled with weight since high school, having chronic digestive illness, weight training and being anorexic all at varying times, and my weight is constantly changing between 60 or so pounds. I have an odd body shape because of it.

Now, maybe its not comfortable because Im used to wearing clothes that I used to wear from high school... ten years ago, maybe there is something more to it. Also, I dont have any style sence, or so says my DW. She has gone clothe shopping with me in the past, and I usually dont like what she picks out, but I can never really pick anything out myself.

I suppose there are mental issues as well as style issues involved and Im hoping someone out there in internet land can help shed some light on basic style guidelines and my mental handicap to clothes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what you do. Go to a public place and watch people. See what people are wearing and what you like. Then, go to a store and buy one or two new pieces and try them out. They may be out of your comfort zone, but try it 

First things first, buy a pair of HOT jeans. Yes, HOT jeans. Get a pair that just make you look amazing. Everyone can find that one pair. Then shoes. DO NOT wear athletic shoes. Dear god, no. Buy some cute tennies and rock them. I don't know your age, so I can't say which brand, but there are tons of cute, stylish tennis shoes out there that look great with jeans. Match those with some casual shirts and you're all set 

And get some new underwear. Dear god, please. LOL You know you are wearing some threadbare undies...don't lie :lol:

And for what I'm wearing....some owl pajama bottoms, a black tank and my dad's oversized flannel robe. WOOT! Rockin' the sexy tonight! HAHAAHA!


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> First things first, buy a pair of HOT jeans. Yes, HOT jeans. Get a pair that just make you look amazing.


Please no skinny jeans, just oh so wrong for men to wear these.



> And get some new underwear. Dear god, please. LOL You know you are wearing some threadbare undies...don't lie :lol:


New undies are always a plus.



> And for what I'm wearing....some owl pajama bottoms, a black tank and my dad's oversized flannel robe. WOOT! Rockin' the sexy tonight! HAHAAHA!


Ha Im rocking duckie bottoms, blue tank and husbands grey hoodie. It screams do me now.:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh god...NO skinny jeans. Just some jeans that make your wife say, helloooo Mr. Sexy! My hubs has a pair...omg...when he wears them, I want to take them right off!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

square1 said:


> Ha Im rocking duckie bottoms, blue tank and husbands grey hoodie. It screams do me now.:rofl:


:rofl: Well, I just burped really loudly (Drinkin a beer) and my husband turned to me and said, "Oh yea, baby....i want you so bad. Especially in that robe." :rofl:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

hmmm. Im not out there to impress the random womenz, but I suppose you gals know whats what. I appreciate the input.

A few questions though. What are tennies and why on earth would a man wear womens jeans-- I mean, skinny jeans? And how important is the shirt fit? 
I def. prefer a tighter fit, not a fan of the XXXXXL size shirts on M size kids, but I dont want it real tight, asd if Im trying to show off.... Like I ssaid, self-conciouss. If only I could learn to spell.

And for the record Im wearing Everlast short briefs, CLEAN ONES:smthumbup:. One thing I cant stand is holes in my underoo's and socks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just casual shoes that aren't areobic shoes. I can't stand those! Think Jerry Seinfeld and don't do that! LOL

And I know you aren't out to impress random womenzzzz lol. However, style is about making you the best you can look and if we didn't care about impressing anyone, we'd all walk around in our sweats. lol. Find out what your wife likes, and go from there...or just wear what you want and call it a day. But do get yourself a nice pair of jeans. You'll feel good


----------



## Hubby01 (Jul 5, 2011)

The rule I have always applied is to learn to dress appropriately for what you're doing and where you're going.

I've then tried to be 1/2 a step above the curve without being ridiculous.

Make you have one or two pairs of hot jeans. Bulletproof fashion, simple, comfortable and can be worn pretty much all year and dressed up or down. Unless you're 18, avoid too many tears, rips, patterns etc. Darker is easier to dress up.

DO NOT EVER, EVER. EVER wear a pair of sneakers unless you're intending to do something sporty in them. Just as your patent leather shoes are for a black tie occasions, sneakers are for sport. This goes for track pants too!

Make sure your clothes fit. Skinny dude's in XL's, fail, big dude's in stretch lycra, fail. Most guys can find something that works and flatters them and normally its not expensive, but you need some quality.

Keep your ass crack in your pants, your armpits free from sweat marks and yourself generally groomed and you're away!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, everybody has different tastes, so I'll offer what's comfortable for me. I'm just not comfortable being slouchy, but look for comfortable in most things. Don't like pleated fronts in pants, either. Either I wear Dockers casual pants/jeans or maybe surpisingly carhartt carries twill pants in multiple colors. These things are incredible soft, comfortable and durable. I do like rugby syle shirts, or button down casual stuff. My favorite fall to winter shirts are the eddie bauer button downs. I wear tennis shoes if I'm working out, but usually wear either brown or gray sketchers that look almost like a crossover between hiking shoe and casual suede shoe.

I think that I've gotten less relaxed in casual clothes because I wear tie and often jacket at work.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Do not-under ANY circumstances, iron your jeans!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Do not-under ANY circumstances, iron your jeans!


:rofl:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Right on.

Taking a peek in my closet I see that my current "style" is functional, but thats probably my biggest problem. i wear the same jeans and work boots whether Im out for a walk, doing handywork... taking the wife out for a nice romantic dinner. LOL.

I feel a lot better about myself, and while I maintain that someone else's opinion doesnt affect me in any way shape or form, i could put in the effort to ensure that my clothes reflect how I feel on the inside, which will hopefully create a vicious cycle of bettering self-esteem, and showing that I lead an attractive lifestyle... or something like that. Cant concentrate with movie in the back ground.

1-2 pairs of hot pants
1 pair good shoes
3-4 nice casual shirts that show off physique (decently tight fit, but not too tight.)
Oh, and I need a belt. is it a problem that my "nice shoes" are brown and I wear a black belt?
And Ill go from there.

Thanxs for the help as always!


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hot pants huh

Might want to reconsider those....
Hot Pants - The Bad Fads Museum


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

square1 said:


> Hot pants huh
> 
> Might want to reconsider those....
> Hot Pants - The Bad Fads Museum


:rofl:


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

There are four options here.

1. Ask a buddy that knows what he is doing in the fashion department. I have had friends that asked me for help when they had a job interview, court date, wedding, speech, date, etc to help them out. 

I read dress for success when I was in college about three times so I know the rules. Like another poster I always aim for slightly better than the norm and I am always a standout in the crowd for being slightly more together. 

2. Tell your wife you want to tighten up the wardrobe with her help. Tell her you want to go the park, mall and ball game for her to point out what she finds attractive. 

Then dismiss anything you cant deal with and keep the rest. 

Its gives you three chances to spend QT with your wife gives you the insight you need to build it out. 

3. Go get professional help (for free) from a reputable mens shop or image consultant

4. Read a book on the subject. Dress for success by John Malloy is the classic of print but its still spot on. I actually considered getting the reprint rights. Its SO solid. Used copies can still be found.


----------

